# Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Januar 2018)

*Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Gigabyte-Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebstags am 4. Februar mitmachen wollt.

Es gibt als Hauptpreis die Grafikkarte Gigabyte Aorus Geforce GTX 1060 6G (Rev. 2.0):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als weitere Preise gibt es für drei Teilnehmer die Tastatur Aorus K7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere drei Teilnehmer erhalten ein Set aus der Maus Aorus M3 und dem Mauspad Aorus AMP500:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit   zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback zur  Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 200.000   Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der drei Tastaturen sowie drei Sets mit Maus und Mauspad zu  qualifizieren.
- Die Grafikkarte wird zwischen den zehn Teilnehmern verlost, die  zwischen dem 04. und dem 11. Februar die höchste Punkteausbeute  erzielt und sich hier für das Gewinnspiel angemeldet haben.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## JayTea (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

JayTea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FlyingPC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alextest (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## micindustries (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

micindustries - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wuhu, Vierter  Schade nur, dass ich keine Chance auf die GPU habe. Dafür reichen meine Rechenknechte nicht (R1700 + 1080Ti, i7 + 560M)

Viel Erfolg allen!


----------



## Guru4GPU (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke das meine schnellste Karte zur Zeit die HD 4850 ist kann ich das vorerst vergessen


----------



## JayTea (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Schon eher _hardcore_ was man auffahren muss, um dort oben mitzuspielen, ja. 
Ich habe zur Zeit leider nur einen i7 6700K@4,5 GHz....also meckert nicht!


----------



## neocoretexxx (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

neocoretexxx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## NatokWa (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

NatokWa - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin wie immer dabei , auch wenns bestimmt wieder nur für die Top 20 reicht und net für die Top 10 *g*


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Na dann mal los, gefaltet wird aber auch ohne Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Holdie (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin, so wie das Jahr sonst auch, mit dabei.


----------



## Schussmann (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

schussmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


auch wenns nicht reicht ich lasse auch laufen


----------



## Hansi92 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hansi92 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auf eine gute Faltaktion und allen das Quäntchen Glück was man zum Gewinnen braucht!


----------



## Falco (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

OggiRSfp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Das wird gut!


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Special_Flo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auf geht's . All meine Rechen Power wird in dieser Zeit für die Aktion rechnen. Auf gehts !


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei. 
Diesmal sollte es für die Top 10. reichen 
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern frohes Falten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

A.Meier-PS3 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


> 2.2 Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die  mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind und zur Durchführung des Gewinnspiels über  eine gültige Versandadresse in Deutschland oder Österreich verfügen.  (Wir prüfen aktuell, ob auch ein Versand in die Schweiz möglich ist und  werden die Teilnahmebedingungen entsprechend aktualisieren.)


Ich melde mich unter Vorbehalt an da ich Schweizer bin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Geschenke, Geschenke, Geschenke, dann muss man ja mitmachen.
interessierterUser - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Scubaman (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Scubaman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nono15 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_nono15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 

Wer nicht wagt nicht gewinnt


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

jeret - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich bin dieses mal auch einmal bei dem Gewinnspiel dabei und vielleicht kann ich mich mit viel Glück über eine neue Tastatur freuen... nachdem mein PC-Unterbau, letztesmal kurz nach dem Run zum Welt-Alzheimertag die Füße von sich gestreckt hat... und hoffe dieses mal bleibt alles heil.


----------



## AdelskroneExport (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

AdelskroneExport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Eine Million mal besser als irgendwelche Coins zu minen. Auf gutes Gelingen!


----------



## TheNewNow (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Now - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dafür lohnt es sich wohl die GPU nochmal falten zu lassen


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

TheWasp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auch eure Oberbiene schippt wieder Kohlen bis die Schaufel glüht 

Er ist allerdings Schweizer... und das ist ja sooooo abgelegen von Deutschland


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DOcean - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

dabei....


----------



## Muschkote (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Muschkote - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## bastian123f (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

bastian123f - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Zwar zu wenig Leistung für die GPU, aber eine Tastatur wäre auch cool.


----------



## Pommesgabel (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Pommesgabel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Logo, wie immer !


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

therealjeanpuetz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MOE_ses (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MOE_ses - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dieses mal lass ich mich nicht lumpen.
Eigentlich schon mit neuer GraKa, aber die Preise...


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## LordAshtray (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

LordAshtray - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ogami (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ogami - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Danke für die Info, Brooker!!!


----------



## FAaBbiii (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FAaBbiii - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## dergunia (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

dergunia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wupwupwup

an alle die nicht das non-plus-ultra an hardware haben, macht trotzdem mit. es tut nicht weh und hilft uns allen irgendwie 

in diesem sinne "clock auf" ;D

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ruessel_beutler (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

ruesselbeutler - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

sonntagskind

sonntagskind - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Bin natürlich auch wieder am Start!


----------



## u78g (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

u78g - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DoertyHarry (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DoertyHarry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

In der Woche kann ich die Heizung ausschalten


----------



## voodoman (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## moreply (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

moreply - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch wieder mit dabei!


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

foldinghomealone - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dabei...


----------



## Navity (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Bin dabei!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Btw.

Schön, so viele bekannte Namen (wieder mal) zu lesen 

Herzlichen Dank für eure Mithilfe


----------



## lunaticx (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Lunaticx1983 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dr.Bakterius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Nachdem ich ein paar Zitronenfalter gefaltet habe spiele ich mal ne Runde mit auch wenn es eher nur ein Gewinn an Erfahrung zu holen gibt. Die Tote Maus aus dem Keller der Redaktion sollte aber wohl drin sein .


----------



## Murenius (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Murenius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei


----------



## DForThariel (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DforThariel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... drei Tage vor der Aktion hat sich hier bereits einiges getan! Schön das Ihr alle dabei seid. 
Folding@Home in der Gemeinschaft macht Spaß, darum sprecht auch Euer Umfeld an, verteilt die Aktion, denn umso mehr können wir gegen den Krebs erreichen!


----------



## Cheleus (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Cheleus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## phoenix04 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

phoenix0_4 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich mach auch mal mit.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Chris-W201-Fan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Klaro bin ich dabei


----------



## GreenFreak (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

GreenFreak - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## mor-phe-us (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Lanf!re - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Cartesius (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

rcartesius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Madworst (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Madworst - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... Du faltest für Team CBLUXX. Bitte checke nochmal die Teilnahmebedingungen. Nicht das du dich damit aus dem Gewinnspiel ausschließt. Ein Account ist schnell gemacht


----------



## Topper_Harley (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Topper_Harley - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ADGMike (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

=ADG=Mike_GERMANY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## heamer_GER (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

heamer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## H31180Y (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

H31180Y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Immer eine gute Sache, auch ausserhalb der Gewinnspiele.


----------



## country (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_country - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bisher nie mit beschäftigt. Warum eigentlich nicht? Glaube meine läuft in zukunft öfter. Hoffe das es auch wirklich was bringt


----------



## Hasestab (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Na dann frohes Falten!!!!


----------



## DrDave (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## tom7 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

tom7 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hawky1980 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## qiller (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

qiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## knightmare80 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Knightmare80 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei und vielleicht klappt es diesmal mehr Punkte zu holen


----------



## c00LsPoT (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TX112 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

TX112 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ist zwar nur wenig aber immerhin etwas


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hab gerade die Maschinen angeschmissen. Bin allerdings die Woche garnicht zu Hause, also mal sehen ob da irgendwo ein Auto-Neustart alles anhält.

Olstyle - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Blom (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich misch/falte auch wieder mit 
Mr.Freeman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

cubanrice987 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Na dann los:

kampfschaaaf - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## t1m758 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

t1m758 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

EaStBaYtiGeR - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Knister (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bobkopp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Es geht wieder los!


----------



## Hauwexis (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hauwexis - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso kann ich eigentlich nicht dieses Signaturbild von der Extreme Overclocking Seite hier einbinden wie viele es haben? Mache ich etwas falsch oder geht einfach der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axiom (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dann geselle ich mich mal hinzu ^^:
AxiomGarden - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeloGTX (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Kess_Eleven - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich leiste auch mein bestes fürs Team. Ein erfolgreiches Falten an alle ^^ ...


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Crashstyle - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## katajama (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Katajama - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Doleo (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Doleo - Doleo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jumperm (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

JumperM - JumperM - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Octopoth (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Octopoth - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## toterkenny85 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

toterkenny - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## padawan1971 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Padawan1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterOlli (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MasterOlli - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sug4r (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

sug4r - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## neo92 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

tomanja - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MarcXL (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Marc_&_Kati - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dann mal ab die Post


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Almdudler2604 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Almdudler2604 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Garfield694 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

rey - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

bin auch wieder dabei und meine amd 380 quälen


----------



## Andregee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich steige ein

Andregee - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

10 Seiten Anmeldungen inzwischen - Spass und Freude pur


----------



## FireFly83 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Alle Energie auf die Frontalfaltmaschinen! 

firefly83_xx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Belax (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich nehme auch gerne am Gewinnspiel teil.
Unter die besten 10 der Woche komme ich wohl nicht, aber hoffentlich wieder in die Top 100 des Teams.
frohes falten 
Belax - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## benjasso (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin dieses Mal auch dabei benjasso bei extremeoverclocking


----------



## BiggBoss90 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich fange auch mal seit langem wieder damit an  Rechner laufen schon ^^  
BiggBoss - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Freyn (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Freyn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## markhess (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin auch dabei.... Yogibaerchen75 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats   Yogibaerchen75


----------



## PAUI (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

ich bin auch wieder mit dabei.
PAUI - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rezam (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bin auch wieder dabei. Rezam - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## LP96 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Lasse mal nebenbei auf der zweiten GPU laufen und den kalten Winter wegheizen
ductator - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Top 10 werde ich aber dieses Mal sicher nicht schaffen ob der starken "Konkurrenz" (die ja eigentlich keine ist, sondern alles Partner)


----------



## trucker1963 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

trucker1963 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AgentML (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MODKiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Top 10 werde ich aber dieses Mal sicher nicht schaffen ob der starken "Konkurrenz" (die ja eigentlich keine ist, sondern alles Partner)



Ich habe mein Ziel bereits erreicht mit zu den Top 1000 zu gehören und bin mal gespannt was ich am Ende wirklich erreiche für den guten Zweck. Also immer ran an die Bude, hier gibt es keine Nieten


----------



## Gremlin88 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Gremlin87 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## muhmuh (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

muhmuh - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## F31v3l (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

F31v3l - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeT (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

XeT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Quppi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Quppi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich habs auch mal wieder angeworfen


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Kannibalenleiche - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Christoph1717 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Stoertebeker64 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Na dann auf gehts!


----------



## Casey-KC (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin natürlich auch wie schon die ganze Zeit mit am Start, dann werde ich wohl mal noch ne zusätzliche Powermaschine starten 

Linuxus1989 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Grüße 
KC aka Linuxus1989


----------



## raFINNiert (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Natürlich falte ich während der Faltwoche mit allem, was ich irgendwie in ein MB gesteckt und mit Strom versorgt bekomme  (7 x Geforce 900er, 7 x Geforce 1000er)
Allen Faltern viel Erfolg für die gute Sache und viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ach daher die Punkte, dachte meine 13GPUs sind nicht zu toppen


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DKK007 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ach daher die Punkte, dachte meine 13GPUs sind nicht zu toppen



Bitte den Fred sauberhalten!


----------



## PrivateCeralion (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich weiß, bisschen spät, aber ich mache jetzt auch mit 

PrivateCeralion - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Eddit: mal gucken was mit 4* 1080 und 11*1070 so geht


----------



## Guciox19 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

marian8304 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## philip-j-fry1974 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

philip.j.fry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

INU.ID - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## erebos359 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

erebos359 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chicago (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Auch wieder dabei. Bissl spät, aber besser wie gar nicht.


Chicago - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## blaubär (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

blaubaer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

und endlich die 20 Millionen geknackt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ...


----------

